# Sprayer losing pressure



## sdoran (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey all, I have a Titan 440i and have not really had to put it through too much work until I have just started new construction. I was spraying ceilings yesterday and it started to lose pressure and seemed like it couldn't keep up. 

What do y'all think? 

I was using a 517 tip that I have had forever... Do you think the tip might be worn out and too much is coming out for the sprayer to keep up? The fan seems to be normal though so I don't think the tip is worn out and dumping too much paint out at once. 

I clean my sprayer out very well and clean filters often. Maybe it needs to be re-packed? I don't know... What do y'all think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah sounds like it's time to repack it. Sometimes the seals will start to give slowly before they go all the way out.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd be easy enough to try a new tip first. Tips are rated for about 50 gal.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

If its the packings it won't hold pressure. The pump will short cycle.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Lid production with a 440...& you expect your pump to keep up.


----------



## sdoran (Feb 15, 2014)

Yea not everybody can afford a 2000 dollar sprayer when they first begin business. That sprayer has been going solid over a year through multiple exteriors in the summer and nc houses... Priming, ceilings, trim, you name it. It has been real good to me. I am now looking to get a 595 to let my 440 take a break and just do the little stuff


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

My 440i has never been repacked in 8 years! I have heard many similar stories so start with the easy stuff. I would not expect it to keep up non stop it's just not that kinda rig. If you can jump to 695 when you buy, it'll pay off in long run. You can also talk to your local SW or repair shops to find a used or rental rig for sale. Make sure that it had been repacked and resleeved.


----------



## sdoran (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks prc. I will try a new tip first. I'm glad your sprayer has lasted that long for you!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That tip is putting out God knows how much paint. You probably wasted a bunch using it, for sure more than a new one would cost.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

robladd said:


> Lid production with a 440...& you expect your pump to keep up.


the 440 does about .54 gpm max versus .70 gpm with an Ultramax II 595. 
They differ in more ways than just output, but i'll be honest. I own both, and the 440 still surprises me. Sucka is a workhorse.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

ps. take the bazooka tip out of it so you don't waste paint. But I'm not sure thats the problem for loss of pressure. I sprayed and bankrolled the outside of two enormous warehouses with a blown out 517 without issue.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Could be the transducer as well.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Bender said:


> Could be the transducer as well.


I was gonna say Flux Capacitor, but that works too.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with the trying the tip first deal as was said what most people do not realize is that after around 50 gallons the spray tip is junk


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Pressurize the sprayer and let it sit. If it keeps cycling and you're not spraying, it losing pressure in the fluid section and needs to be repacked.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

QUOTE=sdoran;613233]Yea not everybody can afford a 2000 dollar sprayer when they first begin business. That sprayer has been going solid over a year through multiple exteriors in the summer and nc houses... Priming, ceilings, trim, you name it. It has been real good to me. I am now looking to get a 595 to let my 440 take a break and just do the little stuff[/QUOTE]
I started with a ladder and a 440i. Still have it today. Keeping filters clean and never allowing it to starve for paint will give you years of use. Tips have a shelf life and replacing them regularly is cost effective. The more they wear out the more over spray they create. Last time I checked tips are pretty cheap compared to paint and new packings..


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

sdoran said:


> Yea not everybody can afford a 2000 dollar sprayer when they first begin business. That sprayer has been going solid over a year through multiple exteriors in the summer and nc houses... Priming, ceilings, trim, you name it. It has been real good to me. I am now looking to get a 595 to let my 440 take a break and just do the little stuff


Craigslist is your friend for this. 

I have 6 sprayers, only one was purchased new, the rest off of craigslist. All the used sprayers were $1600 combined. They've have made me that 10 fold abd I'm in my first year of business.


----------



## sdoran (Feb 15, 2014)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> Pressurize the sprayer and let it sit. If it keeps cycling and you're not spraying, it losing pressure in the fluid section and needs to be repacked.



It does not lose pressure while just sitting there


----------



## sdoran (Feb 15, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> Craigslist is your friend for this.
> 
> I have 6 sprayers, only one was purchased new, the rest off of craigslist. All the used sprayers were $1600 combined. They've have made me that 10 fold abd I'm in my first year of business.



Wow that's great... I never really thought of buying them used just cause of wondering how it was treated in the past


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

sdoran said:


> Wow that's great... I never really thought of buying them used just cause of wondering how it was treated in the past


My opinion only but this is what I do. 

Look at the cost of a new one, look at how much the used one costs, then worst case scenario (outside of a rebuild)


----------



## mr4pt (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds like the Pressure control switch is going out


----------

